#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Гуру Драгпур в традиции Другпа Кагью

## Anthony

Друзья, здравствуйте. 
На днях получил практику Гуру Драгпура из традиции Другпа Кагью (терма Пема Карпо). 
Практика очень редкая для России, но все-таки надеюсь, вдруг у кого-то имеются комментарии по ней, в любом западном языке? 
На форуме очень много книголюбов, и если имеется и не лень искать, то помогите пожалуйста.

----------

